# Nevada elk 221-223



## Lance merrell (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello all! New to the forum and am excited to be here! I drew nevada elk early rifle 221-223 and am so excited! Just curious if anyone had a chance to hunt it this year? I’m just interested in knowledge of how it’s looking this year? I know the unit farely well so I am just curious on anyone’s forecast on the unit is all thanks in advance for any comments!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum and good luck on your hunt.


----------

